# Recommendations



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

Hi guys 

New to vaping. I'm looking for some nice bubblegum or cream soda flavour. Any one got some recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (22/9/16)

Creamy Cloud have Creme Soda Float. SUPER TASTY juice!

Not sure about a bubblegum one.


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

Ok will definitely try this. Which store did you use?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Where are you based @Monkey.D.Luffy ?


----------



## PsyCLown (22/9/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Ok will definitely try this. Which store did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


There is a Creamy Cloud Lounge in Fourways, by Pineslopes above Beerhouse.

Alternatively check out https://www.vapechem.co.za they offer free delivery on all orders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Where are you based @Monkey.D.Luffy ?


In durban. So only have access to vape shop and online retailers 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Ok will definitely try this. Which store did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> In durban. *So only have access to vape shop and online retailers*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



There`s also SirVape in Morningside, OhmMyEcig in Kloof and if you feel like it E-Cig-Inn down in Toti which are walk in stores. I`ve been to Sir Vape and Ecigginn, they usually have testers where you can get an idea of the flavour profile of the liquid before you buy. I`m not sure about Ohm My Ecig as I have not been there as yet but @Sickboy77 is launching his E-Liquid line there this weekend and there will be a juice tasting. Drop in, you might just be surprised by what you like. You can also ask them to recomend something to suit the flavour profile you are looking for. They will be glad to help. There are more stores but these are the ones off the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (22/9/16)

King Soda by Joose-E-Liqz is also something you might like. Tastes like those cream soda fizzers in my opinion.

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joose-e-liqz-king-soda
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/joose-e-liqz/products/king-soda-30ml

Best bubble gum flavour I have tasted so far is from the Smack line of Noon Clouds. Ice is a cool mint bubblegum but my favourite is Peaches which tastes exactly like the peaches and apricot Beechies bubblegum to me.

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=87_108

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/9/16)

You should be able to get the Cream Soda Float from Eric at www.vapechem.co.za my man. FREE SHIPPING OVERNIGHT is the best part of this dude's shop for me. And of course that PB3 will always be in stock.

The Vapour Chemistry flavours are insanely good also, worth a try.

MB2 and PB3

https://www.vapechem.co.za/collections/vapour-chemistry

Cream Soda Float

https://www.vapechem.co.za/collections/creamy-clouds/products/bubbly-creme-soda-float-wholesale


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> There`s also SirVape in Morningside, OhmMyEcig in Kloof and if you feel like it E-Cig-Inn down in Toti which are walk in stores. I`ve been to Sir Vape and Ecigginn, they usually have testers where you can get an idea of the flavour profile of the liquid before you buy. I`m not sure about Ohm My Ecig as I have not been there as yet but @Sickboy77 is launching his E-Liquid line there this weekend and there will be a juice tasting. Drop in, you might just be surprised by what you like. You can also ask them to recomend something to suit the flavour profile you are looking for. They will be glad to help. There are more stores but these are the ones off the top of my head.


Wow thanks this is very helpful because I didn't know there were any walk ins other than the vape shop. I'll definitely visit this weekend I need to get some more flavours. I'm currently on nvc strawb and so far it's tasting pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> You should be able to get the Cream Soda Float from Eric at www.vapechem.co.za my man. FREE SHIPPING OVERNIGHT is the best part of this dude's shop for me. And of course that PB3 will always be in stock.
> 
> The Vapour Chemistry flavours are insanely good also, worth a try.
> 
> ...


Pb3  that sounds up my alley I love peanut butter and banana. Free Over night delivery to durban wow how are these guys making a profit, this is exactly what I need. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> You should be able to get the Cream Soda Float from Eric at www.vapechem.co.za my man. FREE SHIPPING OVERNIGHT is the best part of this dude's shop for me. And of course that PB3 will always be in stock.
> 
> The Vapour Chemistry flavours are insanely good also, worth a try.
> 
> ...


Off topic but how does one deal with different liquids. Do you pop in a new coil or something. I'm not ready for rebuildable coils yet so I would assume new liquid new cotton in that case? But with regular coils what should I do

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (22/9/16)

use up one tank. disassemble and clean tank and then just use the same coil. few puffs and blended taste should go away.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (22/9/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Off topic but how does one deal with different liquids. Do you pop in a new coil or something. I'm not ready for rebuildable coils yet so I would assume new liquid new cotton in that case? But with regular coils what should I do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What's your setup?
For me it depends. For some flavours I can empty the tank and change the juice and after a few pulls the previous flavour is gone. If the flavor is really strong or a menthol though I find it lingers.

For Vaporesso cCells you can pretty much change any flavor and the taste is fresh after a a few pulls. Haven't tried it with menthol though. I suspect for those it lingers. I have two tanks, one with menthols and one with others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (22/9/16)

Duffie12 said:


> What's your setup?
> For me it depends. For some flavours I can empty the tank and change the juice and after a few pulls the previous flavour is gone. If the flavor is really strong or a menthol though I find it lingers.
> 
> For Vaporesso cCells you can pretty much change any flavor and the taste is fresh after a a few pulls. Haven't tried it with menthol though. I suspect for those it lingers. I have two tanks, one with menthols and one with others.


Got a uwell crown and cuboid with a 0.5 ohm at the moment but will be trying a 0.25 ohm soon. I don't think I'll be going the menthol route will stick to sweet fruity flavour profiles. Would I have issues going from cream soda to a cherry for example?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Got a uwell crown and cuboid with a 0.5 ohm at the moment but will be trying a 0.25 ohm soon. I don't think I'll be going the menthol route will stick to sweet fruity flavour profiles. Would I have issues going from cream soda to a cherry for example?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Not sure about those two flavours @Monkey.D.Luffy 
But i agree with what @Duffie12 said above

Some flavour families are okay to use on the same coil and others arent. Perhaps if necessary keep a coil or two separate for conflicting flavours.

I have setups dedicated to different things. Fruity strong menthols, tobaccoes and "other". I find it easier to keep them separate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

